#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  The last version 2012 pipe drafting and design third edition roy a. Parisher

## mirmoscu

HELLO GUYS



GREETINGS, THIS IS MY FIRST CONTRIBUTION, I HOPE THAT THEY WILL BE USEFUL AS I HAVE RECEIVED MANY BOOKS OF THIS SITE, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING
THE LINK IS THE NEXT:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The last version 2012 pipe drafting and design third edition roy a. Parisher

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## f81aa

mirmoscu, thanks

----------


## mutrosa

thanks

----------


## M5416

Thanks.
This book was scan as photo, so file is too bigger!

----------


## gs153

Thanks a lot for the posting.

----------


## raf132

Thank you very much contribution of such useful link jazakalla kher

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## mekkisam

Hi mirmoscu 
Can you send me a copy to my personal e-mail please : bouasam@gmail.com

Thank you very much in advance

Best regards

Salhttp://www.egpet.net/vb/images/smilies/welcoming.pngim

----------


## jacksonnguyen88

please fix link. It died. Thanks

----------


## sudharsanam

thank you dear mirmoscu

----------


## methisis

Please send the PDF to marcosdnila@gmail.nila@gmail.com I'd very much appreciate your support

See More: The last version 2012 pipe drafting and design third edition roy a. Parisher

----------


## sudharsanam

dear methisis,
Book file size is 163 MB so i cant send through mail. but you may download the file attached with this post.

regards,
sudharsanam B

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sudharsanam

dear methisis,
Book file size is 163 MB so i cant send through mail. but you may download the file attached with this post.

regards,
sudharsanam B

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hoangson0211

thank you so much  :Encouragement:

----------


## Pandoela

Thanks so much.

----------


## Devilmer

thanks

----------

